# media:/ e usb storage

## Maoz

Come cavolo faccio ad "istruire" kioslave (media:/ konqueror) che la mia penna usb in /dev/uba1 è, per l' appunto, una penna usb e non un partizione del disco?  :Mad: 

Sto utilizzando kde 3.4.0, hal-0.4.7-r1e ivman-0.5_pre2.

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 :Question: 

quale sarebbe il problema?

----------

## Maoz

Il problema è che mi vede la penna come disco e non come supporto removibile. 

Cosa che fa correttamente con la mia camera fotografica in /dev/sda1.Last edited by Maoz on Mon Mar 28, 2005 1:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

Di solito è il kernel che si occupa di vedere le periferiche... non un programma, che piuttosto si limita a riportarti quanto vede il kernel....

Se la penna te la vede in ubx piuttosto che in sdx suppongo che tu abbia attivato nel kernel la voce

```
Device Drivers  --->

Block devices  --->

Low Performance USB Block driver
```

Ti consiglio di leggere bene la documentazione relativa a tale driver e, se non è assolutamente necessario, di toglierlo visto che il normale driver per il mass storage funziona bene con la maggior parte delle penne usb... (mentre questo ha dei problemini a quanto ne so io....)

Comunque che sia ubx, sdx, hdx che importa? In fondo è un device....

----------

## Maoz

Temo di non essermi spiegato a sufficienza. Il problema non è se il kernel mi vede la penna come uba o scd o altro. Il "problema" (più che altro una mia mania di perfezione) è che kioslave associa a uba un disco in media:/ (kde 3.4.0). Invece vorrei potergli dire, a kioslave, che in uba non c'è un disco ma una stupida penna usb. Questo perché kioslave è capace di certe distinzioni, infatti, per periferiche removibili visualizza una icona tipo penna e non un hd.

----------

## ErniBrown

Ma se non sbaglio alla fine non cambia niente, soltanto una icona diversa! Comunque sia sei sempre in grado di montare e smontare dischi e chiavette usb come se fossero la stessa roba!

----------

## Maoz

Non è proprio la stessa cosa. Con un device removibile hai il cosi detto "safety remove" e poi il bel media applet kde non mi mostra sta cavolo de penna quando è pluggata!  Scusa se è poco   :Laughing: 

----------

## ErniBrown

Mi sono documentato un po' in giro, e non ho trovato niente sul safety remove di kde: qualunque forum, qualunque newsletter mi riporta alla stessa conclusione: mount è più che sufficiente per rimuovere un dispositivo!

Comunque nel frattempo mi è venuta in mente una possibile soluzione: prova a rinominarla con udev

----------

## Maoz

Certo, hai ragione. Anche se l' applet che ho menzionato ha, quando clicchi sull' icona del device removibile, l' opzione safety remove. 

Avevo anche io pensato di intervenire sulle regole di udev ma non credo che sia la soluzione più pulita perché è kioslave che vede una cosa per un' altra. 

Ho compilato kioslave per l' uso con hal, e hal permetterebbe, attraverso una, o più, delle decine di property che associa ad un oggetto device, l' identificazione in modo semplice e puntuale del dispositivo pluggato.

Quindi mi chiedevo se era possibile configurare kioslave in modo da dirgli, per es., che se la proprietà "info.product" = "USB MP3" allora trattala come un device removibile!

```

$ lshal # con la mia usb pen pluggata

...

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_USB MP3'

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  volume.policy.mount_option.iocharset=utf8 = true  (bool)

  volume.policy.mount_option.noatime = true  (bool)

  volume.policy.mount_option.sync = true  (bool)

  volume.policy.desired_mount_point = 'USB MP3'  (string)

  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'vfat'  (string)

  volume.policy.should_mount = true  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_USB MP3'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  volume.size = 249282560  (0xedbc000)  (uint64)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 486880  (0x76de0)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.label = 'USB MP3'  (string)

  volume.fsversion = 'FAT16'  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'vfat'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB MP3'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_180_0'  (string)

  block.minor = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  block.major = 180  (0xb4)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block volume'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_180_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/uba1'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = false  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = false  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/uba/uba1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/uba/uba1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

...

```

----------

